# Darwin's Raw Dog Food?



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

Has anyone heard of this brand of raw food? The advantage I see is that they are using free range animal products and organic vegetables, which is not the case with NV.

They deliver directly to the door and supposedly there is a very short time from producing the food to delivering it.

They say they meet the nutritional levels established by the AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles. What is AAFCO and is it reliable?

Louise


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

It looks ok although seems a bit high in the vegetable ratio. Most raw feeders are usually somewhere between 10%-15% mix of vegetables. 30% seems a bit high. You are definitely going to pay quite a bit more for the organic and home delivery.

To be honest AAFCO doesn't really mean anything, http://home.att.net/~wdcusick/04.html.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Louisem It does look pretty good. and reasonably priced. I know I add extra veggies to fill up my boys, so the extra veggies don't bother me. What worries me more is that they are new. There is something to be said about NV as I do not believe they have EVER had a recall on raw. (and NV does have organic chicken it is just pricey.) I like that the Darwin site says veggies may change due to seasonality, as that would give them some varied micro-nutrients, but at the same time if allergies developed, it would be hard to trace what the problem was. There is also a bit of deceptive marketing on the site...Human Grade products really can't apply since we humans don't eat bones, or muscle. 

The main thing I like about the NV is the 1 once medallions... I know I pay for it, but it makes storing and serving a lot easier.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Missy said:


> There is also a bit of deceptive marketing on the site...Human Grade products really can't apply since we humans don't eat bones, or muscle.


Well, we don't eat much bone (at least not on purpose!<g>) but we sure do eat muscle. That's what most meat it, no matter what animal it comes from.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's some info. on "organic". http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=organic


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oops, that was a "Doh" moment. I was thinking tendons and wrote muscle.


----------



## Laurasch (Jul 1, 2008)

What a coincidence! My niece has been using Darwin's exclusively for several (5?) years now and is a big fan of their products. She has several large healthy dogs. I got a coupon from her for a 5 lb sample basket and just called them a couple hours ago. They ship on Mondays and will send it out then.


----------

